# ONE UGLY PEN



## jcm71 (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't know whether I could make a pen out of this blank or not, but boy is it ugly.  So ugly I kind of like it.  Yes, I did have a chip out on the upper blank, so I just shortened it on the disc sander.

The pen blank is organic, but after harvesting it has to be "processed" to be usable.  Any guesses on what it is?  I don't think I'll have many orders for this style.


----------



## plantman (Mar 19, 2013)

I find it hard not to agree with you. But at least you tried. Jim S


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 19, 2013)

From your intro , I thought it was going to be a cow pie , but it doesn`t look that good . The stem of a pithy plant , I would guess .


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 20, 2013)

1080Wayne said:


> From your intro , I thought it was going to be a cow pie , but it doesn`t look that good . The stem of a pithy plant , I would guess .




No.  It's from an animal.


----------



## Ian Thorn (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it is from  horse manure

Ian


----------



## Alzey (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it a dog turd or a hair ball?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 20, 2013)

Hair ball as Alzey said.


----------



## RMayoIII (Mar 20, 2013)

Is that a stabilized mushroom?


----------



## farisdayoff (Mar 20, 2013)

pig hoof?


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 20, 2013)

Mountain Oysters?


----------



## jj9ball (Mar 20, 2013)

deer antler????


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cat?


----------



## gimpy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, big is beautiful, some men prefer the heavy ones!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks antler to me as well.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 20, 2013)

My guess is petrified penial bone from a whale.  I have a knife a friend made me with that material


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 20, 2013)

triw51 said:


> My guess is petrified penial bone from a whale.  I have a knife a friend made me with that material



  All previous posts were good guesses.  Not Penial whale bone.  But you're the closest.  Here's a hint.  I call it a Pizzle Pen.


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't tell me it's from a bull.....


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 20, 2013)

bjbear76 said:


> Don't tell me it's from a bull.....



You got it!!  Think it'll sell?


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 20, 2013)

A friend of mine once bought a cane made from it.  It would be a novelty...especially among the local rednecks.    :biggrin:


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 20, 2013)

uh,  I think I just broke my habit of holding my pen in my mouth while on the computer


----------



## ve3bax (Mar 20, 2013)

seems Edicehouse was in the right neighbourhood with the mountain oysters...  

--Dave


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 20, 2013)

BURLMAN said:


> bjbear76 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's from a bull.....
> ...


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 20, 2013)

Sometimes this place scares me.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Mar 20, 2013)

BURLMAN said:


> bjbear76 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's from a bull.....
> ...


Where do you even get something like that?!


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 20, 2013)

CabinetMaker said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > bjbear76 said:
> ...




You can buy them commercially as dog treats, either as "Pizzles" or "Bully Sticks".


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 20, 2013)

A dried penis shaft from a 3 yr. old, deceased,  Dalmation, whelped in Sanfrancisco, CA. and transferred to a K-9 distributor located in St. Louis MO.  Also, your original discription is  exacting, I once had a girlfriend that was shaped like that, and yes she was ugly too!  You should not have posted that photo, you could probably won the nest "ugliest pen contest"  !  This is fun!!!


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 20, 2013)

So...... Now my wife won't touch my iPad.
Thanks Burlman!:biggrin:


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Mar 20, 2013)

CabinetMaker said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > bjbear76 said:
> ...


 
That's not a question you really want the answer to, is it?

I know what the answer would have been around my house growing up!


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 22, 2013)

I have to admit I'm still with out the words, a Bull Pe(k(r who'da thunk,I can't help feeling that there is a constant need to wash your hands after writing with it.
It certainly will defy most most gentile explanations of material origin.
And the shavings,did you wear a radiation suit?
That is one cool pen.
Mark


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jjartwood said:


> I have to admit I'm still with out the words, a Bull Pe(k(r who'da thunk,I can't help feeling that there is a constant need to wash your hands after writing with it.
> It certainly will defy most most gentile explanations of material origin.
> And the shavings,did you wear a radiation suit?
> That is one cool pen.
> Mark



No suit, but definitely a respirator.  Smells a lot like antler when turning and drilling.  I think I'm going to donate this one as a door prize at one of the many agility contests my wife and I compete in.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Mar 22, 2013)

BURLMAN said:


> CabinetMaker said:
> 
> 
> > BURLMAN said:
> ...



Did you say bully sticks:biggrin:


----------

